# Will a 50lb bag of Soilmaster Select be enough for my 75 gal tank?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I've heard Soilmaster Select is very light. Can anyone tell me if a 50lb bag will give me enough coverage for my 48 x 18 75 gal tank?

BTW, Next week I'm going to post the name of a Lesco dealer who agreed to ship Soilmaster Select for a very reasonable cost to anyone who can't get it nearby (without having to order more than 1 bag).


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think it'll be enough to fill up a 75g. I'm guessing you will get like a 1"-1.5" height of substrate. I think 2 bags would be good enough, its cheap too so you don't have to worry about breaking your wallet.

Depending on where you are I have an extra 50lb bag of the stuff. I'm in Okemos, Michigan.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in NY but found a nice dealer not too far away that will ship for a very reasonable fee. Thanks very much for the offer. So what's your favorite approach to placing it in the tank with the least mess and least work? Putting it in carefully without rinsing and then just filling the tank or pre-rinsing (which takes forever with Flourite and I hear for Soilmaster Select as well)?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is what I would do to save you hours. Don't bother rinsing at all, it would take you hours just to barely get it to not cloud anymore. Place the substrate in your tank, and do any hard scape if necessary. Next, just use like a plate or something, place it on the substrate and slowly fill up the tank. This method has worked for me everytime I set up a tank.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, that is exactly what I was planning, but read in another thread about how people were washing it for hours and thought that was necessary. Looking back on using Flourite, that's the best thing to do IMHO.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

if you fill slowly with SMS you need to rinse. I've used it in two of my tanks with very minimal clouding by just filling slowly. Rinsing is really a waste of time here... now flourite on the other hand definately needs rinsed.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I've read accounts of people just dumping the Flourite in and doing the exact same thing - covering with a plate or plastic and covering slowly. They claimed it works fine.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I just re-did my own 75 gallon tank and used charcoal Soilmaster Select. One bag will give you at least 2 1/2" deep substrate. I never try to slope the Soilmaster as it is so lightweight it's almost futile to try.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Mud Pie Mama,

So what were you using before the Soilmaster Select? And how do you like the Soilmaster Select? Are you using the charcoal color?


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I love the charcoal Soilmaster Select.

I already have it as the top layer in my 29g low/med tech, soil tank. This tank has been set up since Oct., '06. However, it is not an 'aquascape'; for me this tank has been experimental, and a learning tool. There is no artificial light on this tank, only light from the south facing sliding doors. At first I wanted to run it even with out a filter and chose only plants which prefer cooler waters. I did cave on those two cavets, adding a heater and filter. I call it a mid tech because I do dose Excel and modified EI. This photo is from March, I have since re-arranged and swapped some plant species. With the intensified sunlight that Spring and Summer bring I now see more rapid plant growth.










or:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/showimage.php?i=4373

You asked what substrate I swapped out from my 75g. It was a blend: 3 bags flourite and half a bag regular Red Soilmaster. Since then I was able to obtain the charcoal colored thanks to a generous and determined PAPAS planted tank club member. I really loved how well the darker color looked in the 29g so decided to swap out the 75g. I will, however, readily admit that I chickened-out one time (after yanking all plants and hardscape). And have procrastinated for another three months before mustering the determination to totally breakdown the tank for the change.

I've found the first few weeks Soilmaster is submerged in the tank it is extremely lightweight. Just moving your hand too fast in the water column can blow the substrate around. However, after a few weeks, as the soilmaster becomes more saturated and develops some bio-film, it is not as delicate. Once you become accustomed to its characteristics, I find it much easier to work with for planting. To compare to terrestrial gardening: working with Soilmaster in the tank is like potting plants in a premium blended (peat moss based) potting mix; while working with Eco-complete or Flourite is like planting in heavy topsoil or clay dirt. Until you've done or tried both, you may not 'get' this point.


----------

